# 3-24 [Straight Slayin' the Redfish]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

Nathan, Mitch & I headed out to our stomping grounds around 9:30PM on Friday evening, only to find that the bridge was packed with people. Luckily, everyone on the bridge was bottom fishing. 

We did not see anyone else hook up while we were out there, but I managed to do fairly well. I broke two bulls off within the first 15 minutes, both on the west side. For whatever reason, no one fishes on that side. I had a few more short strikes on a couple lights on the west side & then headed down to one of the brighter lights on the opposite side. Within 45 seconds, I spotted a decent fish & made a good shot at her. She ate right away, & within 7 minutes or so we had her on the bridge. Taped her at 36.5'', took some photos, & then sent her on her way. Shortly after that, I went back to blind casting on the west side & was rewarded with the fattest 38'' bull redfish I have ever seen. Sent her on her way after some photos as well. 

By this time, I felt a little bad for the Mogan Man, since usually it's him teaching me a lesson on how to catch fish. So when I hooked up AGAIN, I decided to pass him the rod so he could have a bit of fun too. His fish turned out to be another good one at 38''. 

*The Lure of Choice*

I threw a 1/2 oz. Golden Eye jighead paired with an Egret Baits wedgetail plastic in the Opening Night color the entirety of the trip. Just started throwing these a couple trips ago & I am really liking them. They hold up very well & do an excellent job getting the attention of some of the otherwise uninterested fish. While fishing the west side of the bridge, I was working the jig crazy slowly. All fish ate it on the fall. 

*Tally for the Night:*

*Mitch:* Nada
*Nathan:* 38'' bull red
*Me:* 36.5'' & 38'' bulls

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------

